# +++ Türchen 23 +++



## nostradamus (23. Dezember 2022)

Hi,
weil mir eine solche Hechtrute noch fürs fischen am Edersee fehlt. Leichtere und schwerere Ruten habe ich genug, aber eine in der Gewichtsklasse fehlt mir noch....


----------



## MarkusD_08 (23. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe noch kein Angelgerät in dieser Wurfgewichtsklasse. Das max. WG beträgt bei meinen Ruten 50g. Mit dieser Kombi könnte auch größere Köder fischen und endlich einmal geziehlt auf Hecht angeln.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil die Kombo modern, von 1a Quali zu sein scheint und ich so etwas zum Ansitz gebrauchen könnte... Sehr schöner Gewinn... 

R. S.


----------



## Sepp Meier (23. Dezember 2022)

Aufgrund des neuen exklusiven Psychedelic-Blank-Artwork


----------



## Radger89 (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil es eine perfekte Ergänzung zu meinem aktuellen Equipment ist


----------



## alter Neusser (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich nächstes Jahr drei neue Gewässer vor der Backe habe .


----------



## kingandre88 (23. Dezember 2022)

Ich will meinen Arsch hochkriegen und öfters mal Spinnfischen gehen.

Das sollte mir die Kombo doch bei helfen.

Für die Lippe auch Hecht und Co. genau richtig. Wäre auch meine erste Spinnrute in diesem WG-Bereich.


----------



## silverfish (23. Dezember 2022)

Zum Köderfischangeln ( neudeutsch Deadbaiten) und zum leichten Naturköderangeln im Meer würde ich sie gern benutzen.
Hach. Von Okuma hab ich noch nix.


----------



## Kay1 (23. Dezember 2022)

Genau so eine  brauche ich noch für das schwere Hechtangeln


----------



## Tricast (23. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde es auch mal auf Raubfisch probieren.


----------



## Stippi68 (23. Dezember 2022)

Für Raubfisch habe ich noch garnichts, da würde mir die Kombo gelen kommen.


----------



## JaKla (23. Dezember 2022)

Da ich leider noch keine Hechtrute besitze würde ich gerne meinen ersten großen Hecht fangen.


----------



## Nuesse (23. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> warum Ihr diese geniale Kombo gewinnen wollt!


Ich brauch noch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde sie auf Raubfisch in Hamburg und an der Ostsee  probieren Die Rute ist optisch genau nach meinem Geschmack.


----------



## 49er (23. Dezember 2022)

Die Kombo wäre was für meinen kleinen Neffen, den mittlerweile das Hechtfieber gepackt hat.


----------



## jupp4711 (23. Dezember 2022)

Ja zum Hecht angeln wäre das was und auch in Norwegen zum Ufer Spinnfischen auf Pollack ne
Gute Wahl


----------



## jkc (23. Dezember 2022)

...weil ich nach wie vor auf der Suche nach nem Ersatz für meine zerlegte Hechtrute bin.


----------



## hanzz (23. Dezember 2022)

Ja eine Hechtrute in dem WG Segment fehlt mir auch noch.
Endlich große Schlappen werfen 

Ach wäre das schön.


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil mir eine richtige Kombo fehlt. Bisher fehlt. Alles nur wild zusammen gewürfelt.


----------



## Mescalero (23. Dezember 2022)

Toller Gewinn!

Natürlich würde ich Mr. Esox nachstellen, vielleicht sogar den Wallern hier im See.


----------



## vermesser (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich gern Mal wüsste wie sich modernes Gerät in der Wurfgewichtsklasse gegen meinen alten Kram macht... Und die Kombi Schein top zu sein.


----------



## BastE (23. Dezember 2022)

In der Wurfgewichtsklasse fehlt noch was in meiner Sammlung! Würde perfekt passen, um auch mal ein paar größere Köder zu werfen!


----------



## schomi (23. Dezember 2022)

Schöne moderne Combo. Ich könnte den Hechten mit etwas schwereren Ködern nachstellen.


----------



## Spaßfischer (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich mich so sehr freuen würde


----------



## masu1963 (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich meinen Mann neidisch machen will


----------



## Tomasz (23. Dezember 2022)

Eine leichte Rute mit hohem Wurfgewicht und dazu die Rolle mit vielen spannenden Eigenschaften, klingt wirklich gut und würde mein Equipment an dieser Stelle super ergänzen. 
Und klar, wäre das auch ein wunderschönes last minute Weihnachtsgeschenk für mich. 

Tomasz


----------



## sprogoe (23. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde sie an meiner Pilkrute bei meiner nächsten Bootsangeltour in Dänemark einsetzen.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (23. Dezember 2022)

Eine tolle Hecht-Kombo die ein jeder von uns haben möchte und ich würde sie das ganze Jahr an der Mecklenburgischen Seenplatte gezielt auf Hecht einsetzen.
Mir gefällt besonder's die Rutenlänge von 2,59m , da ich vom Boot und Ufer aus 50/50 angel.


----------



## Carpe_Diem (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil es ein richtige geniales Gerät ist ;-)


----------



## Skott (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil die Big Mama 100+ genau auf diese Combo gewartet hat....


----------



## Kräuterquark (23. Dezember 2022)

Da ich fast ausschließlich Hechte in der Ruhr und am Baldeneysee beangel, würden diese Kombi und ich warscheinlich allerbeste Freunde werden.


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Dezember 2022)

Um unseren Forellenpuff von seinem Hechtbestand zu befreien


----------



## Oanga83 (23. Dezember 2022)

Da ich dann auch Mal einen großen fange


----------



## punkarpfen (23. Dezember 2022)

Hi, damit würde ich den Hechten nachstellen. Bislang habe ich zu wenig Hechtruten.


----------



## Lichty (23. Dezember 2022)

Ich möchte die geniale Kombo gewinnen um auf den Bodden mal wieder so richtig Hechte zu jagen


----------



## laraque (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil es einfach das geilste Türchen ist und ne Hechtkombo mein Sortiment sinnvoll ergänzt.


----------



## Allround-Angler (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich gerne einen Test machen würde und mir meine bisherige Kombo für größere Köder etwas zu schwach ist.


----------



## daci7 (23. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde die Combo gewinnen wollen, weil sie perfekt in mein Köderspektrum für Hechte passt und gerade jetzt im Winter hier genau richtig wäre um dicke Hechte zu jagen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Dezember 2022)

Sicherlich ein tolle Kombo zum Hechteln.


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Dezember 2022)

Das ist mal ein Vorletztes Türchen.
Perfekt für die Ostseefischerei.
Mein Kram ist etwas in die Jahre gekommen. Das würde super passen


----------



## taurus_ (23. Dezember 2022)

Eine Hechtrute fehlt mir noch.


----------



## Raven87 (23. Dezember 2022)

Das wäre eine Kombi, welche mir noch fehlt. Sieht interessant aus und das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis scheint bei Okuma zu stimmen


----------



## yukonjack (23. Dezember 2022)

Ganz einfach, mir fehlt noch so eine Combo


----------



## FischFreund84 (23. Dezember 2022)

Diese Kombi könnte ich extrem gut gebrauchen, weil mir Spinnfischausrüstung in der Gewichtsklasse noch fehlt, obwohl ich schon den einen oder anderen passenden Köder hier habe.

Super cooler Gewinn.


----------



## Luis2811 (23. Dezember 2022)

Einfach weil man nie genug Hechtkombos haben kann und diese auch sehr schön und modern aussieht.


----------



## Kupfergraben (23. Dezember 2022)

Na weil ich noch keine vernünftige Angel habe


----------



## orca82 (23. Dezember 2022)

Ich wollte mal wieder nach Schweden, da würde mir die Combo ganz gelegen kommen


----------



## Aalbändiger (23. Dezember 2022)

Wäre toll die zu gewinnen, da mein Mann meine Spinnrute leider geschrottet hat.


----------



## Mikesch (23. Dezember 2022)

BastE schrieb:


> In der Wurfgewichtsklasse fehlt noch was in meiner Sammlung! Würde perfekt passen, um auch mal ein paar größere Köder zu werfen!


Ist bei mir genau so. Dann kann ich meine größeren Köder auch mal werfen und nicht nur schleppen.
Mit einem Korkgriff wäre Sie noch schöner.


----------



## Gert-Show (23. Dezember 2022)

Ich möchte gewinnen, weil ich meine Pechsträhne bei Gewinnspielen beenden muss.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. Dezember 2022)

Booaaahhh, da habt ihr ein richtig rausgehauen kurz vor Heiligabend !!!
Ich würde die immer mit zum Rhein nehmen und auf meinen nächtlichen Touren an jeden Spot paar Hechtköder durchs Wasser ziehen, abwechselnd mit der Zanderrute…Nicht selten geht auch ein Hecht als Beifang … Mit den richtigen Equipment und Ködern ist da viel mehr möglich denke ich…Die Idee würde ich gerne verwirklichen …
Wünsche jetzt schon mal allen schöne Feiertage…


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich unbedingt noch einen fetten Winterhecht fangen möchte! Und die Kombi auch nochmal Qualität in die eigene Auswahl bringen würde.


----------



## Made90 (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich mit Equipment in die neue Saison starten könnte


----------



## eiszeit (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich so eine Combo noch nicht habe.


----------



## Kiri86 (23. Dezember 2022)

!!! Weil ich damit meinen ersten -MeteR- Hecht fangen Möchte !!!


----------



## STRULIK (23. Dezember 2022)

Natürlich um die Hechte zu ärgern


----------



## Slappy (23. Dezember 2022)

Uh. 
Das ist geil. Ich suche noch eine schwere Kombo. Die könnte durchaus interessant sein


----------



## Jason (23. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde gern diese Combo gewinnen weil ich so was modernes noch nie besessen habe.


----------



## Frieder (23. Dezember 2022)

Sehr gute Kombo.
Damit kann man dem Esox im Süßwasser oder aber auch den Dorschen und Co. im Meer nachstellen.
Und genau deshalb möchte ich diese Kombo gewinnen.. sozusagen als Weihnachtsgeschenk.


----------



## Niklas32 (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil sowieso eine neue combo hermuss, denn neu ist besser als alt


----------



## Phoenix84 (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich noch gar keine Hechtcombo besitze und auch noch nie was gewonnen habe.


----------



## loete1970 (23. Dezember 2022)

Die Kombo könnte ich gut für unsere Touren in Schweden nutzen, um die Hechte zu ärgern!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich noch viel zu wenig Angeln und erst recht Rollen mein Eigen nennen kann!


----------



## Tenchion (23. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde gerne gewinnen, da das Tütchen die perfekte Ergänzung für mein Sortiment wäre


----------



## plinse (23. Dezember 2022)

Bisher habe ich noch keine echte "Hecht-Kombi", würde gut passen.


----------



## Dominik79 (23. Dezember 2022)

Die Combo würde sehr gut in mein bisheriges Equipment passen.


----------



## kuttenkarl (23. Dezember 2022)

In der Wg. Klasse habe ich noch nichts. Außerdem, wenn ich gewinne kann meine Frau nicht gewinnen und sie ist die jenige die neidisch ist.


----------



## Mikaslav (23. Dezember 2022)

Ich sage nur Schweden nächstes Pfingsten !


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (23. Dezember 2022)

Oha, das wäre eine wunderschöne Hechtkombo für mich, habe nämlich noch keine!


----------



## Racklinger (23. Dezember 2022)

Damit ich mal gezielt auf Hecht gehen kann


----------



## wulfy3 (23. Dezember 2022)

ich würde damit meinen ersten Hecht fangen wollen


----------



## Angler9999 (23. Dezember 2022)

Genau das richtige für die Schwedentour yes


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil diese Combo für mich universell sowohl für das Spinnfischen an der Küste auf Makrele, Pollack, Köhler, Dorsch... usw. und im Süßwasser auf Hecht und Wels einzusetzen ist!


----------



## deleo (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil es einfach eine geile Combi ist


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich nur eine leichtere Hechtcombo hab.
Die wäre optimal für die etwas schwereren Gumis und Wobbler.


----------



## pulpot (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil mir eine stärkere Kombo noch fehlt, bin sonst wurfgewichtsmäßig eher leichter aufgestellt.


----------



## bic zip (23. Dezember 2022)

Damit würde ich im Sommer dänischen Hechten nachstellen


----------



## warrior (23. Dezember 2022)

Würde perfekt für größere Gummifische passen, dafür habe ich noch nichts.


----------



## Breamhunter (23. Dezember 2022)

Könnte ich mal mit meinen antiquierten Hecht-Stecken (UBS und YAD-Cleveland) vergleichen. Obwohl ich mit den Dingern heute noch oft und gerne angeln gehe.
Mit Rollen bin ich eigentlich gut ausgestattet. 
Aber einem geschenkten Gaul....


----------



## Freizeit (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil es geiles Zeug ist


----------



## Verstrahlt (23. Dezember 2022)

Hab noch keine Kombi in dem Wg Bereich  und die Rolle meiner anderen Hechtkombi gibt den Geist auf.


----------



## luk1x (23. Dezember 2022)

genau die combo fehlt mir noch


----------



## Köppi67 (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich endlich wieder mal nen Boddenhecht an die Angel bekommen möchte!
Die bisher verwendeten Köder waren wohl zu klein, mit dieser Combo könnte es klappen.


----------



## Rheinangler1986 (23. Dezember 2022)

Eine schöne stabile Hechtpeitsche fehlt mir noch, deswegen hätte ich sie gerne.


----------



## Mooskugel (23. Dezember 2022)

Kann man Angelequipment genug haben? 

Schöne Rute und Rolle. Immer wieder spannend solche Sachen von den nicht dominierenden Marken zu testen.


----------



## davidhecht (23. Dezember 2022)

Sieht super aus um damit große Hechte zu fangen


----------



## Floriho (23. Dezember 2022)

Hi, als Lückenfüller zwischen meiner mittleren Spinnrute und der schweren, kürzeren Jerkrute.


----------



## Thunder (23. Dezember 2022)

Ich suche gerade eine neue Hechtkombo und da ist die Kombo schon genial. Aktuell nutze ich eine ziemlich weiche Zanderute für fast alle Köder ^^


----------



## pikehunter (23. Dezember 2022)

Eine so hochwertige Combo in dieser Gewichtsklasse habe ich noch nie besessen. 
Außerdem bin ich ein großer Fan der Marke OKUMA.


----------



## Minimax (23. Dezember 2022)

Eine Spinncombo in der Hechtklasse fehlt mit noch, das wär cool sie zu gewinnen.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil haben beruhigt.
Obendrein sieht die Kombi auch noch richtig lecker aus. Passt in mein Line-Up.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil einen neues Equipment immer gut tut. Vor allem, wenn es ein Set für Hechte ist


----------



## DUSpinner (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich nichts vergleichbares was Rutenlänge und WG betrifft, an Equipment habe.


----------



## Paddi (23. Dezember 2022)

weil ich bald auf forellen und Barsche probieren will mal wieder aktiv und daher nicht mit ostsee paketen das gefühl hat


----------



## chum (23. Dezember 2022)

Zum Einsatz auf Boddenhechte!


----------



## lukaschek1 (23. Dezember 2022)

.... Binnensee in Schleswig-Holstein und diese Combo, was gibt es besseres?


----------



## tobiasfuchs1988 (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil mir so ne Kombo noch fehlen würde.


----------



## Kochtopf Angler (23. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Türchen 23
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 427352
> 
> ...


----------



## Kochtopf Angler (23. Dezember 2022)

Es wäre ein Traum diese Kombo zu


----------



## MichaG (23. Dezember 2022)

Super Hechtrute für den nächsten Trip nach Holland und im Sommer wäre die in Norwegen dabei.


----------



## KadeTTHH (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich keine Hechtrute besitze, aber dafür Köder und endlich Mal Hechtangeln will!


----------



## Bronni (23. Dezember 2022)

Mit der Kombo müssen sich die Hechte fürchten !!!!!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. Dezember 2022)

Nachdem ich mir in den letzten Monaten 4 Ruten und damit auch meine letzte Spinnrute gebrochen habe, wäre eine neue sicherlich sinnvoll.


----------



## el.Lucio (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich noch kein Weihnachtsgeschenk für mich selber habe.


----------



## blumax (23. Dezember 2022)

um schöne und grosse hechte zu fangen


----------



## Taurinus (23. Dezember 2022)

Ne neue combo schadet nie


----------



## schwerhoeriger (23. Dezember 2022)

Man, man man damit stelle ich der Weltrekordgrundel nach......  ähm und werde sie auch fangen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich beim zanderangeln so uns so nur hechte fange, von daher ist die combo optimal!


----------



## NR.9 (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich ein großer Okuma Fan bin und solches Gerät finanziell gesehen eher selten bis nie kaufen kann.


----------



## kv2408 (23. Dezember 2022)

Da ich fürs schwere Hechtangeln noch eine geniale Kombo brauche


----------



## blacksnoek (23. Dezember 2022)

Die optimale Kombination um auch mal größere Gummis zu werfen!!!


----------



## Kehrinho (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil diese Kombo genau die richtige wäre, um die Hechte in unserem Baggersee zu beangeln


----------



## EnnoKvs (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich das Tackle von Okuma einfach super klasse finde...


----------



## Waidbruder (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich damit den alten Gauner ausm Baggersee zur Strecke bringen werde!


----------



## Sven der Angler (23. Dezember 2022)

Eine schöne Kombi für den nächsten Norwegen-Trip


----------



## Localhorst (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich es einfach verdient hätte ;-)


----------



## Seele (23. Dezember 2022)

Wäre meine erste Stangenkombo seit zehn Jahren und ich würde fast sagen ich hätte Mal wieder Bock drauf


----------



## Nikesd (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil mir sowas schickes noch in meinem tackel fehlt. Bis jetzt habe ich nur leichte und schwere Ruten aber die Gewichtsklasse fehlt. Dann kann ich mit meinem jüngsten zusammen los ziehen.


----------



## angelschorsch (23. Dezember 2022)

Fehlt mir noch in meiner Sammlung


----------



## Double2004 (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich jetzt 22 Mal in Folge kein Glück hatte...


----------



## Big Man (23. Dezember 2022)

Das wäre eine tolle Combo für das Winterangeln auf Hecht an unseren Kiesseen. Damit kann man bestimmt auch gut die großen Köder ins Wasser bringen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (23. Dezember 2022)

Man(n) nie genug Angelausrüstung haben kann


----------



## JottU (23. Dezember 2022)

So was fehlt mir noch.


----------



## renrök (23. Dezember 2022)

Wäre evtl. genau das richtige für den Kalvsjön zu dem es im Mai erstmals geht.


----------



## wolverine 7878 (23. Dezember 2022)

Diese Kombo ist für mich eine tolle Ergänzung zu meinem leichteren Gerät. Sie deckt genau die WG ab, die mir noch fehlen. tight lines


----------



## burlikomm (23. Dezember 2022)

So was fehlt mir noch diese Kombo


----------



## Odolvinga (23. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde die Kombo zum schweren Köderfischangeln auf Hecht benutzen.


----------



## Finke20 (23. Dezember 2022)

Ja warum möchte ich diese geniale Kombo gewinnen . Weil man immer mal wieder etwas neues im Bestand haben möchte.
Eine neue Kombo wäre nicht schlecht und vielleicht habe ich mal Glück .


----------



## bonobo (23. Dezember 2022)

Mit dieser Kombo wird der Hecht wieder zum Zielfisch Nr. 1.


----------



## BaFO (23. Dezember 2022)

Mit der Combo würde ich gerne die Hechtgewässer in Holland (und Deutschland etc…) durchpflügen!

LG Max


----------



## Timbo78 (23. Dezember 2022)

Leichte Spinruten habe ich, an schwereren nur eine Teleskop 30-60g, die soll noch ersetzt werden und eine schwere in der Gewichtsklasse fehlt mir für große Räuber auch noch. Dann kann ich mit der Tochter und mir mehr Möglichkeiten los ziehen


----------



## angler1996 (23. Dezember 2022)

Das würde die Lücke schliesen


----------



## HerrZebra (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich das Kombo dann als Weihnachtsgeschenk Weiterschenken könnte.


----------



## sanda (23. Dezember 2022)

Eine gute Hechtkombo auf größe Gufis, die ich gerne haben möchte


----------



## Kanal-Angler (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil diese Kombo das ideale Teil zum Barschangeln ist.


----------



## ulist (23. Dezember 2022)

Hätt ich Mal ordentliches Geschirr


----------



## Ingenieux (23. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde die Kombi gerne gewinnen, um sie meinem Sohn zu schenken. Darüber würde er euch bestimmt sehr freuen, wenn wir dann zusammen zum Fischen an die Tideelbe gehen würden.
Vielen Dank für das tolle Adventsgewinnspiel und ein schönes Weihnachtsfest!


----------



## ollidi (23. Dezember 2022)

Haben ist besser als brauchen.   
Nee... Ist wirklich schick die Kombi.


----------



## rob (23. Dezember 2022)

damit würd ich im meer und in det donau fischen. vielseitig einsetzbar diese kombi…. lg rob


----------



## u-see fischer (23. Dezember 2022)

Da meine Hechtkombo dieses Jahr die Grätsche gemacht hat und sowieso eine neue her muss.


----------



## Maju (23. Dezember 2022)

um meinen Traumhecht von 1,35 m zu fangen


----------



## Silvio.i (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil die Combo nächstes Jahr nach Norwegen fährt!!!!!!!


----------



## By-Tor (23. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich gerne zu meiner neuen Zanderkombi noch eine für Hecht bräuchte.


----------



## Astacus74 (23. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin mal frech, Weil ich sie verdient habe.


Gruß Frank


----------



## FischerKing (23. Dezember 2022)

Ich suche schon seit Längerem eine stabile Hecht-Rute, da ich langsam immer mehr große, schwere Köder habe, jedoch nur meine 40 Gramm Alround angel. Damit möchte ich einfach nicht so schwer werfen. Also wäre die Kombo eine perfekte Ergänzug für mein Spinnruten Sortiment


----------



## TapferesScheiderlein (23. Dezember 2022)

als okuma fan ne extrem interessante combo, auch um sich mal ne alternative zur helios anzusehen


----------



## Inior (24. Dezember 2022)

Weil Angeln mit professionellem Gerät einfach mehr Spaß macht!


----------



## HSV1887 (24. Dezember 2022)

Eine schwere Hechtcombo ist genau das was auf meinem Wunschzettel steht.

Ich befürchte allerdings daß der Weihnachtsmann nicht so viel Ahnung von der Thematik hat und vermutlich eher wieder ne Flasche Whiskey anschleppt...

Dabei weiß der Knilch doch daß ich nicht mehr so viel saufen darf wie vor meiner OP.....
Hechtcombo, lieber Weihnachtsmann, Hechtcombo.........

Und falls er das nicht schnallt, vielleicht gibt es dann ja den Gewinn vom Anglerboard.......

Ach ja, Hechtcombo........


----------



## lampe (24. Dezember 2022)

In der wurfgewicht Klasse habe ich noch nicht. Würde also perfekt passen.


----------



## RiccoHD (24. Dezember 2022)

Eine Rute bis über 100g Wurfgewicht habe ich noch nicht, da würden sich die anderen Ruten sicher sehr freuen wenn es Familienzuwachs gäbe 
Und idealerweise ich könnte damit das 24te Türchen, ein Westin Bullteez mit 24cm werfen. Dafür wäre die Kombo einfach ideal


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe halt noch Platz... .


----------



## Bene MK1 (24. Dezember 2022)

Weil mir noch eine richtig gute Hechtkombo fehlt, da ich zu 90% auf Barsch angle


----------



## dawurzelsepp (24. Dezember 2022)

Mir fehlt noch die passende Hecht Kombi.


----------



## lolfisch (24. Dezember 2022)

Hechtkombo ist dieses Jahr im Urlaub durchgebrochen...


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (24. Dezember 2022)

Und der Gewinner lautet:
Jason 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Bitte sende uns Deine Adresse per PN.


----------



## Mescalero (24. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Jason , das freut mich für dich!


----------



## Blueser (24. Dezember 2022)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Jason (24. Dezember 2022)

Jetzt bin ich aber baff. Damit hätte ich nie gerechnet. 
Vielen, vielen lieben Dank und frohe Weihnachten.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Dezember 2022)




----------



## kuttenkarl (24. Dezember 2022)

Jason, viel Spaß damit und Frohe Weinachten.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch und Frohe Weihnachten…


----------



## Ron73 (24. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit der Kombo Jason


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Dezember 2022)

Jason.
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## dawurzelsepp (24. Dezember 2022)

lieber Jason


----------



## Skott (24. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Petri mit der Combo Jason


----------



## Luis2811 (24. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Gewinn und viel Erfolg mit der Combo Jason


----------



## hanzz (24. Dezember 2022)

Geilo
Jason 

Glückwünsche 
Freut mich dass du die Combo gewonnen hast. 
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## bic zip (24. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch auch von mir zu der geilen Combo, viel Erfolg damit


----------



## Jason (24. Dezember 2022)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche. Ich denke mal das wird heute kein Weihnachtsgeschenk mehr toppen können. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch, Jason zum tollen Gewinn.


----------



## yukonjack (24. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. Dezember 2022)

Auch von mir   zum Gewinn! Wünsche Dir mit der Combo viel Erfolg und Petri Heil am Wasser und frohe Weihnachtsfeiertage!


----------



## Forelle74 (24. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Jason


----------



## Floriho (24. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwünsch


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (24. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch lieber Jason das freut mich wirklich sehr für dich.
Viel Spaß und Erfolg damit.

Gruß Max


----------



## Vanner (24. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Jason ,  viel Erfolg damit.


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Dezember 2022)

Mist, mist, mist.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## renrök (24. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Minimax (25. Dezember 2022)

Mensch Jason, Glückwunsch zur Hechtkombo. Genau richtig, und den Schnabeligen Frechdachsen in deinen Teichen mal zu zeigen wo der Bartel den Most holt


----------



## rustaweli (26. Dezember 2022)

Freue mich für Dich Jason , Glückwunsch! Bist ja eh unser "Esox Ükel"!


----------



## Astacus74 (26. Dezember 2022)

Auch von mir noch Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Kombo, viel Spaß und Petri Heil damit, lieber Jason


Gruß Frank


----------

